# Yamaha YPA-700 and YPA-1000



## Uni-Bear (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Trying to get peoples opinion on the Yamaha YPA-700 and YPA-1000 amps. Anyone ever run these or have information on them? I'm trying to build a HQ system for my car. Heard these sounded great if you were going the HQ route. So any information would be greatly appreciated.

Also what are some other great amps out there for sound quality? 

Thanks again for your time and input.


----------



## dealer (Jul 31, 2013)

Good Good, clean old school amps, but not overpowering or overwhelming. Depends on budget and what you can get them for.


----------



## Uni-Bear (Aug 12, 2013)

I got a YPA-700 for 70 and found a YPA-1000 for 40. Talking to the guy about the 1000 right now. I'm trying to go the old school route for the speakers. I'm willing to spend 200 or so on a HQ amp for the speakers. I want clear sound.


----------



## dealer (Jul 31, 2013)

Uni-Bear said:


> I got a YPA-700 for 70 and found a YPA-1000 for 40. Talking to the guy about the 1000 right now. I'm trying to go the old school route for the speakers. I'm willing to spend 200 or so on a HQ amp for the speakers. I want clear sound.



Cool, i got a set of infinity perfect 5's, NIB, fs 175.00.


----------



## mmmark (Sep 3, 2013)

Did you end up getting the YPA-1000?


----------



## Uni-Bear (Aug 12, 2013)

No very sadly not. The deal fell through. I did get the 750 though. Still looking for the 1000.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## monroe2222 (Sep 19, 2020)

I know this is a really old post but i have a new in the box YPA-1000 if by chance you are still interested.


----------

